# injecting and blood testing



## MrsBoyle (Aug 8, 2010)

Dylan wants to no inject his self and do his blood tests. i let him do his blood tests but not his insulin but he is asking me alot today im thinking od letting him tonight but he is only 4 am i being daft to let him stick a needle in his self.


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 8, 2010)

If it helps I did my first injection when I was four. If he's keen then I would certainly encourage him. You'll be there by his side.  Go for it!


----------



## gewatts (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree - if he is keen then go for it. Katie was 6 when she started - she only does her legs - I do her bottom. We started it slowly - we held the pen together while I pressed the button, then she pressed it and eventually she did it all on her own. I still always check she has primed and dialled it up correctly. I also check that it is on zero when she pulls it out. We did have one time when she didn't press it down all the way.  Good luck!


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 8, 2010)

Just done his insulin and he couldnt do it he is scared of the needle. took us 15 mins for me to do it.


----------



## Gemma444 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hya 

Have you tried asking your dsn for a penmate I think its called. it covers the needle so it is never seen by dylan for when he decides or when you are injecting him. It might help, must be scary at that age seeing needles.

Thanks
Gemma


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 8, 2010)

I was looking at that but in a few weeks once his insulin is gone he will be moved on to another one and be using the humapen can you get somthing like that for that pen.
I think if i looks kinda how his finger pricker looks he wouldnt be as worried


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow what a star he is for even wanting to.   Have you tried together, ie you put the pen in and he pushes the button or pushes it with you.

Have you got the small needles by the way?


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 9, 2010)

He isnt ready to try.  not yet just likes the idea
We use the 5mm needles not sure if there small or what.
But when we got them the nurse mademe and my husband to put them in our legs to show they dont hurt.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 9, 2010)

MrsBoyle said:


> He isnt ready to try.  not yet just likes the idea
> We use the 5mm needles not sure if there small or what.
> But when we got them the nurse mademe and my husband to put them in our legs to show they dont hurt.



Its great he likes the idea, its a start definitely.   5 mm are just fine.


----------

